

[Show HN] Compress web files to improve performance (minifyhtml.com) - minifyhtml

We developed a product which can be used for compressing web files which will improve the overall performance.
We provided a provision where you can upload your own webfile to test a sample compression before you can download the product.<p>Currently we are providing 1 month free trial, so please come and try the product out.<p>http://www.minifyhtml.com
======
switz
There are many free tools that do this for me automatically while I code. From
your website I can't tell why yours is better, or even if it is better. Care
to expand?

~~~
minifyhtml
I Agree there are lot of free tools but there is no single tool where it does
all types of web files. Most of web based tools you have to upload your file
or paste the HTML Content. The following help documentation explains about
every thing

<http://help.minifyhtml.com>

